# bat wings



## Wiresmith (Feb 9, 2013)

do you guys run your own ceiling grid wire for using bat wings or do you use the wire for the ceiling grid. im talking about erico caddy part # kx if batwing isn't the name used everywhere. and if you do run your own wire do you terminate the bottom end to anything? code requires us not to use the wire being used for the ceiling grid. thanks


----------



## telsa (May 22, 2015)

We ALWAYS paint and shoot our own #12 ceiling drop wires.

They have to be tied off, too.

It's mandatory around these parts. 

Our preference is to pay the ceiling dudes a case of beer -- or so -- to shoot our wires, as it's a skill that takes time to acquire.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

I've added my own hangers and hung off of the existing, never been flagged.


----------



## jsmart84 (Nov 20, 2011)

I typically will strap wiring to the wires we put in for our lights. But if in a pinch atach to ceiling grid for limited locations.


----------



## drspec (Sep 29, 2012)

the few times I need to I run my own wire and flag it with red tape


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

I do some fairly ugly things to follow this rule. I use it as an example of why it isn't just the price of copper that drives prices up over time. 

If you haven't seen them, check these out 










They're quick and cheap and satisfy the requirement.


----------



## Cl906um (Jul 21, 2012)

splatz said:


> I do some fairly ugly things to follow this rule. I use it as an example of why it isn't just the price of copper that drives prices up over time.
> 
> If you haven't seen them, check these out
> 
> ...


What is this?


----------



## TGGT (Oct 28, 2012)

telsa said:


> We ALWAYS paint and shoot our own #12 ceiling drop wires.
> 
> They have to be tied off, too.
> 
> ...


Skill to pull a trigger? Or just effort?


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Cl906um said:


> What is this?


A colored ceiling clip that identifies your wire end from the ceiling guys.


----------



## Cow (Jan 16, 2008)

We have to paint and use our own ceiling wire.


----------



## telsa (May 22, 2015)

TGGT said:


> Skill to pull a trigger? Or just effort?


The grid crew shoots wire at about four times the speed of my boys. We just don't do it often enough to become really proficient. 

I break out my own pole only as a last resort. ( I couldn't beer my way through. )


----------



## Going_Commando (Oct 1, 2011)

Some folks calls em batwings, I calls em mustache clips mmhmm.


----------



## sparky402 (Oct 15, 2013)

I try to avoid using them.


----------



## Cl906um (Jul 21, 2012)

We should have some type of colored cap so at least our wires don't penetrate your eye socket.


----------



## freeagnt54 (Aug 6, 2008)

https://www.erico.com/part.asp?part=EC311

We use these, often referred to as banana clips.

I always use them when dropping wires but all-thread I don't secure the other end.


----------



## RePhase277 (Feb 5, 2008)

Depends... is it being inspected?:laughing:


----------



## active1 (Dec 29, 2009)

We shoot our own #12 wires for lighting and raceways.
Attach to the fixture support wires or 1/4 electrical all thread whrer available.
Use 1 size larger for all thread clipping.

The yellow thing is what we call a banana clip.
Well actually a plastic version that I don't see much.
The metal ones are thinner, less interference with the tile.
Also the B-line have a bit of play and preferred compared to the Caddy.
That way you stay solid but don't lift the grid.
The county wants the electrical attached on clips.
Their idea is if the ceiling is pulled down by firefighters the electrical support wires un-clip and stay hanging. 

For a suspended hard lids which is very common here, they don't care if we use the ceiling support wires. 300.11 states for ceiling grids, not suspended framed drywall ceilings. For those when we shoot and tie a wire I like to get the guys an angle clip to tie onto and screw into the framing.

B-line clip
https://www.frostelectric.com/buy/p...are/Mounting-Hardware/Mounting-Clips/dept-6C0


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

This is another one of those stupid rules that does not need to be around.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

I have always just spray painted the wires while they were on the ground. Always get to it first so you could use the orange paint that you already have in the gangbox, or else the carpenters will use that color for their own wires lol.


----------

